# teflon vs. stainless vs. silicone??????



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

We're having the Teflon debate at home, I'm not sure what is the best.
DH *refuses* to use anything teflon if it has so much as a tiny scratch. (Which makes it really hard to cook dinner at times!)
I've read up on the chemicals teflon emits when it's heated (







we tend to use higher temps withour cookware...)
I'm all for getting stainless steel, and forking over the money for another set of dishes (ours are only 2 years old and were really expensive!)
but isn't this still putting unnecessary metal into our bodies?








As far as bakeware, I've seen the silicone bakeware - baking in plastic can't be safe!







But In researching a little, I have not seen anything on the dangers of it.







:








We are striving as a fmily to cook more naturally, what do you suggest? What do you mama's use? Have you switched from teflon to stanless or cast iron?? Was it worth it?









TIA.


----------



## dharmamama (Sep 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibdoml*
Have you switched from teflon to stanless or cast iron?? Was it worth it?









We use cast iron. It's soooooooooooooooooooooo much better than Teflon. It's actually non-stick rather than just sorta non-stick. It doesn't get scratched. It heats up more quickly. The food cooks more evenly. You can use it on the stove AND in the oven. I LOVE my cast iron!!

Namaste!


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

I am slowly trying to replace my old t-fal pots & pans. Actually yesterday I ran my hand over the scratches in one and came away with a bunch of black flakes on my hand so that went promptly into the garbage. Ugh... I have a starter set of Princess House pots, they are made of ceramic and I really like them. I'd like to get more as well as the pans as they all have glass lids, can be used in the oven also. I'm interested in what others use and the differences in them in terms of food safety (and ease of use of course). Anything has to be better than flaky nonstick pans, lol.


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

silicone does not outgas but you have definate temp. limits
I would agree that cast iron may be the way to go cosidering your concerns


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

hey, you got me thinking and I did some searching and found this site which was pretty darn good.

http://www.rwood.com/Articles/Healthy_Cookware.htm

let me know what ya'll think


----------



## mama729 (Feb 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Woodchuck (Oct 14, 2003)

That article really made me want the enamel cookware even more. I'm using cast iron for most things, but my sauce pans and big pot are stainless steel.

I'm not sure I trust the silicone bakeware. I'm not getting any.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a cast iron skillet and I LOVE it. I just started using a pizza stone instead of a non-stick baking sheet for cookies. Two bakeware items I'm having a problem replacing are a springform pan and a round cake pan. All that I can find is aluminum, non-stick or silicone. I have seen vintage Pyrex 9" round cake pans on Ebay...but I wonder why they stopped making them? I'm thinking I may need to consider silicone for a round cake pan.


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

bump


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.pans.com/products/Silicon...Red_32364.html

I googled silicone cookware safety and this popped up. They say the pan is safe up to 428 deg F. I think that is pretty close to the average cooking temp, too close. Everything I put in the oven is cooked somewhere in the 350-450 range. Seems very limiting.


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.pcfallon.com/hartstonebakestone.asp

Anyone know anything about this cookware? Looks wonderful!


----------



## loveharps (Mar 16, 2005)

I have totally given up using teflon. I was having doubts about it then I read something (I think it was on the Organic Consumers Association website) about how bad it is, so I never use it. I use cast iron. My mother - who is my health food guru - told me its good because the iron mineral traces get into your food giving you some iron, which I am very low on. Admittedly I do still use stainless steel pots sometimes, but I







my caste iron.
Those silicon things freak me out, they are just too weird for me, I'd never touch them.
I generally stay away from teflon, aliminium, and silicon.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I use silicone, the heating temp vary's depending on the product. Some of them are up to 600F. None of my silicone pans have anything in them that would be used over 350. Anything that I bake that is over 350 I have in a roaster.

For frying I just bought a new stainless steel frying pan and I have 2 smaller cast iron pans. You can get some iron from them, but remember too much iron is just as dangerous as not enough.

We are saving up for stainless steel pots, but I'm picky about which ones I want. Alot of them have aluminum between the layers of SS, I want riveted on hands/lids and do not want glass lids.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I don't have a LOT of cookware, but what I do have is completely teflon-free. For my Dairy cookware, I have 2 stainless steel pots (one soup sized, one small saucepan sized) one frying pan, and 2 corningware casserole dishes (with only one lid between the 2 of them.







) I have a larger selection of Meat pots and pans because I got a lot of stainless steel Farberware as wedding presents, plus a different shaped set of corningware, but I dont' use them often (we rarely cook meat.) So, 99% of my cooking is done in 2 pots and a frying pan.

For cookie sheets, I have some cheap aluminum pans that *used to* have a teflon-like coating on them before they accidentally went through the oven on a self-cleaning cycle.







I use them with parchment paper over them. One of these days I want to get nice stainless steel cookie sheets, but this works for now.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

What a great thread and I just love this link: http://www.rwood.com/Articles/Healthy_Cookware.htm

We use primarily cast iron and a little stainless. We have some Corelle baking dishes and some Pyrex roasting pans. We also have an enamel roasting pan, and a Le Crueset dutch oven.

I just went out today and got that pack of cooking/storage glassware from KMart. It looks like it's probably produced by Anchor Hocking. Seems good quality, from what I can tell.

I think this is a really important place to be careful in your choices. It affects us 3x a day on average.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I thought stainless steel was as good as it came when it came to cookware.
We stay AWAY far far away from Teflon. YUCK! I want to find some non pre season cast iron and I will use that for eggs etc...


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

i use cast iron.....
i have different size pans

i use stainless steel pots
is there an alterative?
please link


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

um, the link is on previous posts twice
enamel is an alternative


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for all your information! You mama's are one of my best resources!
I've been google-ing cast iron pans and plan to get a few. I think we'll start out with one or two and get more as we need them.
My biggest worry is my 2 qt. pot. We use it for everything! I think I will look into ceramic...
I'm still leery about the silicone bakeware. I think we'll wait a while longer until more research has been done. I can get a pizza stone for cookies and pizza, and glass or cast iron for everything else I need.
I can't wait to see what others have to say!


----------



## reilly's momma (Oct 3, 2002)

I won't do anything teflon or aluminum, have never encountered silicon cookware. I use cast iron, stainless steel, some enamel & also pyrex. I love pyrex for baking.


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

oh yes,
I have some le crueset things.......
that is enamel I think...
a teapot, a pan for cakes, and a small heart for making heart shaped things...i guess i just put my honey jar in it so it doesnt get all over the counter........
le cruset is expensive....
i'd really like a saucepan with a lid and a bigger one for soups in time......


----------



## tibdoml (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

I haven't read through all the posts yet but did you guys know that if teflon is heated above a certain temperature, it gives off fumes that will kill birds? Many people have lost their pet birds because of this, the bird will die within about 30 minutes.

I have a parrot but stopped using nonstick coated stuff years before that when I was eating a piece of homemade pizza and to my horror, the coating had come off the pan and was stuck to my pizza!! The whole thing went in the trash. I also do not have to replace cookware anymore because of the teflon flaking off. It can be hard to find good bakeware though.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Not only are ALL birds very sensitive to teflon fumes (not only parakeets, like I read somewhere) but the fumes can kill infants as well. It is also dangerous to iguanas and other lizard critters.

Additionally, the fumes can cause influenza-like symptoms in all adults and kids, which are rarely attributed to the PTFE (teflon) poisoning. The symptoms run a shorter duration, but that's really the only difference.

Good link. http://www.fluoridealert.org/pestici...fects.lung.htm


----------



## loveharps (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Not only are ALL birds very sensitive to teflon fumes (not only parakeets, like I read somewhere) but the fumes can kill infants as well. It is also dangerous to iguanas and other lizard critters.

Additionally, the fumes can cause influenza-like symptoms in all adults and kids, which are rarely attributed to the PTFE (teflon) poisoning. The symptoms run a shorter duration, but that's really the only difference.

Good link. http://www.fluoridealert.org/pestici...fects.lung.htm

Wow, I knew it was bad, but thats awful!

Quote:

have some le crueset things.......
that is enamel I think...
I think le crueset is caste iron covered in enamel, but I could be wrong. I love le creuset stuff, but unfortunately my budget doesn't really allow for that kind of expense!







I usually get my caste iron on sale or second hand.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveharps*
I think le crueset is caste iron covered in enamel, but I could be wrong. I love le creuset stuff, but unfortunately my budget doesn't really allow for that kind of expense!







I usually get my caste iron on sale or second hand.


I have often seen good deal on le Crueset at TJ Maxx. I don't know if it would be in your budget there, but it's at least a lot cheaper than at retail.

And, yep...it's enameled cast iron.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention my pyrex loaf pans. They were $4 or $5 each at the supermarket- I bought 2 of them one day when I couldn't find any loaves of bread that weren't full of junk I didn't want to feed my family and/or didn't have a reliable hecksher (kosher certification symbol.)

I still buy bread occasionally but I bake my own most of the time.


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

This is great thread!I am going to my kitchen right now and throwing away that old disgusting teflon pan that I should have done looog time ago!

I wanted to mention Pempered Chef bakeware that I LOVE!! I have few pieces and I am extremely happy with it.

Wanted to ask those who use cast iron for cooking - how do you season it? does that happen only over time or is there a method on how to speed that up?


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

So what do I cook acidic food in since it's not recommended for either cast-iron or SS ? I need a medium sized pot for spaghetti sauce, and a big pot for things like tortilla-soup which is full of tomatoes.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

A few questions:

How do you keep ood from sticking to the stainless steel? How do you make fried eggs, for instance? Does food *really* not stick to cast iron? (Somehow I am just having a hard time wrapping my mind around that...) Don't the oils the cast iron is seasoned with go rancid? Can you use cast iron on glass-topped stoves? And can you use enamel-covered cast iron for frying foods?


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Le Creuset is looking pretty good. The inner surface of the skillet are is, which is non-reactive, basically like glass. They're expensive, but are supposed to last a long time.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

wrong login


----------



## FuelJetA (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
A few questions:
Does food *really* not stick to cast iron? (Somehow I am just having a hard time wrapping my mind around that...)

No, if the pan is seasoned properly (it takes a good long time and a lot of cooking and if you wash it properly (with salt and not dish soap or just scrape or wipe off the food leaving when you are done if that is all that is required) then food will not stick to it. Sometimes you need to start cooking with a little butter or oil just to get a bit of a fresh coat on it (think making pancakes) but after that it is fine and pretty much non stick. If you are thinking of a Calphalon commercial, it is not that non-stick though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
Don't the oils the cast iron is seasoned with go rancid?

No. The oil, once heated to cooking temps, is not really a potential food source anymore (it is actually distilled into a non-nutritive oil.) This method of heating is used to take the glycerin out of the oil and that is washed away or ends up in your food. What is left is very stable and can last for years without rusting or rotting. Not to make a scary comparison, but this is similar to making vegetable oil into bio-diesel (which is also non-nutritive but edible.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
Can you use cast iron on glass-topped stoves?

Yes, but there is a good chance that you will scratch the glass. But we did it for a year and it didn't damage the top.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourlittlebirds*
And can you use enamel-covered cast iron for frying foods?

No. Enamel cracks (spiderwebs) at those temperatures. It won't crack with food in the bottom, but if you get it too hot and take the food out or fry it dry, it will be ruined the first time. And it stains quite badly.
(voice of experience)

More on seasoning your pan...(I grew up on this stuff and have used it for 30 years.)

If you read the directions that come with the pan, it will tell you to put oil in it and bake it or something like that...then after you're done, it's seasoned. That is simply not true. It takes about 3 weeks of use to season a pan well. I start by putting a little bit of olive oil in the bottom (enough to cover the bottom,) and wiping down the whole pan with the same oil. Then I open the windows in the kitchen and bake it at about 450 till it starts to smoke up the house. Then, I take it out of the oven and repeat. I do this 3 or 4 times. Then, I fry non-sensitive items in it...preferable oily...bacon is best, but you can use sausage, ham, hamburger, steak, veggies in oil of any kind! DON'T cook fish it it for a month or it will smell really bad for a while. Never clean the pan with soap unless you want to start again (within the first few weeks, after that, you can wash it with dish soap occasionally if it is really grundgy.) Use salt on a sponge or scratcher. I prefer a paper towel with nothing on it. If it is really greasy, heat it up and just wipe it down. Again, if the grease was hot it will not grow anything if you happen to leave some behind. Continue until the pan is SMOOTH AND BLACK. Always, after washing, dry on the stove with heat. You can spray a little cooking spray on it after it is really hot to further your efforts.

After the pan is BLACK AND SMOOTH on the inside, you can boil, fry, sauteed, bake, you can cook fish and all things acidic as well. I make tomato sauce in my pots and pans, and they are impervious.

Now, you have to NOT be a clean freak to use cast iron. My MIL is a clean freak and can't stand it b/c she can't scrub the crap out it to get all the 'oooies' off each time. You just have to have some trust that the temperature kills the bad stuff. We mostly just scrape our off with the spatula and it's ready to go again. Just my $.02.









Have a great day!


----------



## FuelJetA (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daisymommy*
So what do I cook acidic food in since it's not recommended for either cast-iron or SS ? I need a medium sized pot for spaghetti sauce, and a big pot for things like tortilla-soup which is full of tomatoes.


What is the reason that it is not recommended for acidic foods?
I have a cast iron pot that (while properly seasoned) is used for any and all things including tomatoes with no ill effects.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FuelJetA*
I have a cast iron pot that (while properly seasoned) is used for any and all things including tomatoes with no ill effects.

Me, too.
I have read that it gives a metallic taste to acidic foods, but I haven't found that to be true, IME.

Acidic foods can "un-season" the pan a little, but that's easy enough to remedy.

alsoSarah


----------



## daisymommy (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes, what alsoSarah said







That it can ruin the seasoning on your pans, leech out too much iron, and give a metallic taste.

So now I'm not sure what to use. With SS it is reactive and can actually pit your pans.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I have stainless steel pans and really love them. I started buying All Clad pans many years ago. Stainless steel is "low reactive" - so not completely inert but pretty darn close. I have to say that the pans are expensive (although you can sometimes find certain pieces on special or at discount stores like TJ Maxx). I've had some of the pans for 20 (!) years and they are as good as new - no disocoloration, no stains, no dents, etc. Anyhow, I can pretty much cook anything in it and find it only slightly stickier than Teflon... A little butter or oil helps with eggs. With other food I find that they actually taste good when there are bits and pieces that cook more, stick to the bottom of the pan, etc. (e.g. super browned bit of onion). I guess I like somewhat sticky cookware, KWIM?

Spending money on good cookware is an investment that pays off big time - you'll get something that will last for yearsn (I think I'll have my pans the rest of my life and leave them to my kids in my will) . LeCruset and other enamel pans are nice too - although not quite as indestructible as All Clad.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I have read that stainless steel pots are reactive with acidic foods, causing pitting and such, but my set of copper-bottomed RevereWare saucepans is older than I am, and there has never been a problem with any of that.

I couldn't live without cast iron for skillets, and I use them more tham anything else in my kitchen,but for saucepans and stockpots, I do prefer the stainless steel, since it conducts heat faster, and cools *much* faster when removed from heat, which I need for making certain sauces.

I so covet the enameled saucepans, but they're just not in my budget, especially given that they're not as indestructible as other pans!

alsoSarah


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=402097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum*
The EPA has "asked" Dupont and other chemical companies to stop using the toxic chemical perfluorooctanoic acid, or PFOA, in Teflon and other products. They are starting with voluntary compliance and moving toward total elimination by 2015.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/01/26/na...viro.html?_r=1

I always have mixed reactions to this sort of thing- yeah its great that they're getting rid of it, but why do companies like Dupont get away with producing products that they know are harmful in the first place? Why did it take this long for the EPA to notice? (Obviously this is a complex question that involves a long history of political and economic business positions that put profit above all else and much, much more.)

I ordered some of the bakestone products today. I'll post on them after I've tried them.


----------



## CelticMomma (Feb 3, 2006)

I have some calphalon pans that I love. They are the very basic model made of anodized aluminum and do not have the non stick surface you see on many of them. I know that aluminum is considered dangerous, but the way that anodized aluminum is made makes it safe. Something about the molecular construction actually making it less likely to leach into your foods. I've had my pans for about 8 years now, and the ones we use frequently have that same thin black seasoning you see on beloved cast iron pans. No residue is visible on my food (unlike with cast iron). They are very non stick and really easy to clean. I do use soap on them and have had no problems. Here's a link from the Sierra Club. Watched Pots

I use them for wet things, like sauces, pasta, boiling potatoes or veggies, etc. also things that I don't want to absorb or alter the flavoring of my cast iron like pancakes or fish. When I'm cooking things that need a sear (other than fish), I always use my cast iron. I have a 12 inch pan that I use for nearly everything and an 8 inch pan that I use mostly for veggies in the oven, the best roasted broccoli you've ever had comes from my cast iron pan with just a little bit of olive oil and kosher salt. Delish!

I don't like to use fish in my cast iron because the smell of the fish gets absorbed into the pan and it can be stinky the next few times you use it. Plus, the flavor of the fish will be recognizable the next few items I cook in the pan. I don't use soap on my cast iron and actually hardly clean them at all, beyond scraping them with a spatula when I'm done. Every once in a while, I wipe them out with oil and kosher salt, but mostly, I leave them alone. I love that about them!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I love my cast iron pans! They are so good for cooking so many different things. I have two teflon pans that have set unused in my cabinet for over a year (well, except for when MIL came, she can't seem to cook in anything else!).

I just hosted a Pampered Chef show, and I'm getting some more stone bakeware. I can't wait to use it! I'm getting two muffin pans and an 7 cup oval baker. I'm trying to get rid of my old coated bakeware; I've only two or three pans left, and the muffin pans will replace my coated metal ones. Yea!!


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

You can get great preseasoned with vegetable oil cast iron at http://www.lodgemfg.com/. It's made here in TN so you know it has to be good







I have also replaced all my teflon. I use all clad/stainless steel, and pyrex. I love pyrex!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandasMom*
You can get great preseasoned with vegetable oil cast iron at http://www.lodgemfg.com/. It's made here in TN so you know it has to be good







I have also replaced all my teflon. I use all clad/stainless steel, and pyrex. I love pyrex!

Thanks for the link!! They have great stuff!


----------



## pumpkinsmama (Aug 20, 2005)

The Hartstone bakestone cookie sheet and pizza stone arrived in the mail today! They have a really sandy texture that DH can't stand. I'm going to buy some things and make a pizza tommorrow to test it out.







I am super excited to see if it really will be "non stick"


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmandasMom*
You can get great preseasoned with vegetable oil cast iron at http://www.lodgemfg.com/. It's made here in TN so you know it has to be good







I have also replaced all my teflon. I use all clad/stainless steel, and pyrex. I love pyrex!

I bought one of their pans and I AM IN LOVE WITH that thing!! I bought the one already pre-seasoned and I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT!!

NOTHING sticks to it! Absolutelly cool and SO CHAEP! It cost me $24 for 12 inch pan!!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

I just ordered a 14 piece set of Cuisinart stainless steel from food network for
$150. http://store.foodnetwork.com/shop/pr...pe=subcategory I am excited about getting them. I was heating some water in a lil pot I have last night and saw black flecks in the water from the coating coming up. I had to toss it all. I want to get that frying pan as well.

Bleu


----------

